# Plant Pictures!



## GHNelson

For general identification of plants!
Please only post clear Plant Images as these will be viewed across multi formats with the name above.

Discussions can take place on the below thread!








						Plant discussions!
					

Cryptocoryne Spiralis Red  Konrad



					www.ukaps.org
				



Or in the Plant Database.





						Plant Database
					

Items in this forum are automatically created when new plants are added to the Plantbase.



					www.ukaps.org
				



Flowering Plants can be discussed on the below thread also!





						Aquatic Flower Compendium (ish)
					

Hi everyone,  After reading a suggestion made by @dean  in an old thread by @Tim Harrison , I thought I'd kick things off.  This thread aims to be a collection of photos of flowering aquatic plants that we often keep in aquaria.  Please feel free to contribute with photos of your aquatic plant...



					www.ukaps.org
				





Bacopa caroliniana "colorata"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Ludwigia "palustris red"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Rotala wallichii "Bangladesh"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Rotala wallichii




hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Hydrocotyle tripartita emersed...with flower.

hoggie


----------



## Mick.Dk

Hi guys and girls

This thread already shows the basic problem of identifying our plants............they will differ (some more than others) in appearance depending on all kinds of parameters affecting growth.

This is exactly why it's so... difficult to determine plant species from just a photo..... and why the species often end up being determined wrong!!!
Sorry to be the party-stopper here, but it's not as straightforward as it may seem...........
Mick.

Hi Mick
I get your drift, plants can look very similar in different water parameters.
I have also experienced a wrong Rotala identification......from the fella who sold me the plant after the plant has lost its colour a few weeks later.
hoggie

Just pointing out a (serious) problem in identifying plants from photos.
There's a reason, that botanically we don't determine plants by leaf -  but by the flower. Those differ far less in appearance.
Pictures can give a very good idea of where to look for closer determination. A genus can often be established, and common species often so.
It's the details, that bring problems (yep; Devil is in the detail)........... there are just so many subspecies, varieties, cultivars, etc. to go around !!!!
Mick.

Hi Mick
This is for members to have a rough guide to how a plant generally looks when selected for aquarium use... it's not a botanical journal on plant identification.
As you stated a more accurate identification could be made when the plant flowers.
Growing plants emersed would be helpful to be more accurate....but this is a hobby to enjoy growing plants...not to get wrapped up in plant identifications.
Cheers
hoggie

I totally agree ....... only see the desire to be (too) accurate showing already.
This will serve perfectly as a rough guide and should be used as such.
Keep on posting............ t.
Mick.

Mick
Thanks for your input... it's much appreciated.
Hopefully, in the future, this is where plant enthusiasts will come to identify their local fish store plants purchased with no labels.
Be it submerged or emersed.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Didiplis Diandra



hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Blyxa "japonica"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Salvinia cucullata.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Blyxa japonica....in flower!

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Ludwigia repens......Atlantis.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Ranuncullus inundates.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Phyllanthus fluitans.....red root floater!

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Rotala indica.....bonsai.

hoggie


----------



## oviparous

Bucephalandra pygmaea.


----------



## GHNelson

Cryptocoryne nurii.....Pink line.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Micranthemum tweediei in flower!.....Rotala colorata......Rotala Indica bonsai.

hoggie


----------



## alex08

Aeschynomene fluitans




Cabomba piauhyensis




Cuphea anagalloidea




Ludwigia ovalis




Ludwigia palustris mini super red


----------



## Vasteq




----------



## Konrad Michalski

Aeschynomene Fluitans - new growth


----------



## GHNelson

For general identification of plants!
Please only post clear Plant Images as these will be viewed across multi formats with the name above.

Discussions can take place on the below thread!








						Plant discussions!
					

Cryptocoryne Spiralis Red  Konrad



					www.ukaps.org
				



Or in the Plant Database.





						Plant Database
					

Items in this forum are automatically created when new plants are added to the Plantbase.



					www.ukaps.org
				



Flowering Plants can be discussed on the below thread also!





						Aquatic Flower Compendium (ish)
					

Hi everyone,  After reading a suggestion made by @dean  in an old thread by @Tim Harrison , I thought I'd kick things off.  This thread aims to be a collection of photos of flowering aquatic plants that we often keep in aquaria.  Please feel free to contribute with photos of your aquatic plant...



					www.ukaps.org
				





Bacopa caroliniana "colorata"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Ludwigia "palustris red"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Rotala wallichii "Bangladesh"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Rotala wallichii




hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Hydrocotyle tripartita emersed...with flower.

hoggie


----------



## Mick.Dk

Hi guys and girls

This thread already shows the basic problem of identifying our plants............they will differ (some more than others) in appearance depending on all kinds of parameters affecting growth.

This is exactly why it's so... difficult to determine plant species from just a photo..... and why the species often end up being determined wrong!!!
Sorry to be the party-stopper here, but it's not as straightforward as it may seem...........
Mick.

Hi Mick
I get your drift, plants can look very similar in different water parameters.
I have also experienced a wrong Rotala identification......from the fella who sold me the plant after the plant has lost its colour a few weeks later.
hoggie

Just pointing out a (serious) problem in identifying plants from photos.
There's a reason, that botanically we don't determine plants by leaf -  but by the flower. Those differ far less in appearance.
Pictures can give a very good idea of where to look for closer determination. A genus can often be established, and common species often so.
It's the details, that bring problems (yep; Devil is in the detail)........... there are just so many subspecies, varieties, cultivars, etc. to go around !!!!
Mick.

Hi Mick
This is for members to have a rough guide to how a plant generally looks when selected for aquarium use... it's not a botanical journal on plant identification.
As you stated a more accurate identification could be made when the plant flowers.
Growing plants emersed would be helpful to be more accurate....but this is a hobby to enjoy growing plants...not to get wrapped up in plant identifications.
Cheers
hoggie

I totally agree ....... only see the desire to be (too) accurate showing already.
This will serve perfectly as a rough guide and should be used as such.
Keep on posting............ t.
Mick.

Mick
Thanks for your input... it's much appreciated.
Hopefully, in the future, this is where plant enthusiasts will come to identify their local fish store plants purchased with no labels.
Be it submerged or emersed.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Didiplis Diandra



hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Blyxa "japonica"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Salvinia cucullata.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Blyxa japonica....in flower!

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Ludwigia repens......Atlantis.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Ranuncullus inundates.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Phyllanthus fluitans.....red root floater!

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Rotala indica.....bonsai.

hoggie


----------



## oviparous

Bucephalandra pygmaea.


----------



## GHNelson

Cryptocoryne nurii.....Pink line.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Micranthemum tweediei in flower!.....Rotala colorata......Rotala Indica bonsai.

hoggie


----------



## alex08

Aeschynomene fluitans




Cabomba piauhyensis




Cuphea anagalloidea




Ludwigia ovalis




Ludwigia palustris mini super red


----------



## Vasteq




----------



## Konrad Michalski

Aeschynomene Fluitans - new growth


----------



## GHNelson

For general identification of plants!
Please only post clear Plant Images as these will be viewed across multi formats with the name above.

Discussions can take place on the below thread!








						Plant discussions!
					

Cryptocoryne Spiralis Red  Konrad



					www.ukaps.org
				



Or in the Plant Database.





						Plant Database
					

Items in this forum are automatically created when new plants are added to the Plantbase.



					www.ukaps.org
				



Flowering Plants can be discussed on the below thread also!





						Aquatic Flower Compendium (ish)
					

Hi everyone,  After reading a suggestion made by @dean  in an old thread by @Tim Harrison , I thought I'd kick things off.  This thread aims to be a collection of photos of flowering aquatic plants that we often keep in aquaria.  Please feel free to contribute with photos of your aquatic plant...



					www.ukaps.org
				





Bacopa caroliniana "colorata"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Ludwigia "palustris red"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Rotala wallichii "Bangladesh"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Rotala wallichii




hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Hydrocotyle tripartita emersed...with flower.

hoggie


----------



## Mick.Dk

Hi guys and girls

This thread already shows the basic problem of identifying our plants............they will differ (some more than others) in appearance depending on all kinds of parameters affecting growth.

This is exactly why it's so... difficult to determine plant species from just a photo..... and why the species often end up being determined wrong!!!
Sorry to be the party-stopper here, but it's not as straightforward as it may seem...........
Mick.

Hi Mick
I get your drift, plants can look very similar in different water parameters.
I have also experienced a wrong Rotala identification......from the fella who sold me the plant after the plant has lost its colour a few weeks later.
hoggie

Just pointing out a (serious) problem in identifying plants from photos.
There's a reason, that botanically we don't determine plants by leaf -  but by the flower. Those differ far less in appearance.
Pictures can give a very good idea of where to look for closer determination. A genus can often be established, and common species often so.
It's the details, that bring problems (yep; Devil is in the detail)........... there are just so many subspecies, varieties, cultivars, etc. to go around !!!!
Mick.

Hi Mick
This is for members to have a rough guide to how a plant generally looks when selected for aquarium use... it's not a botanical journal on plant identification.
As you stated a more accurate identification could be made when the plant flowers.
Growing plants emersed would be helpful to be more accurate....but this is a hobby to enjoy growing plants...not to get wrapped up in plant identifications.
Cheers
hoggie

I totally agree ....... only see the desire to be (too) accurate showing already.
This will serve perfectly as a rough guide and should be used as such.
Keep on posting............ t.
Mick.

Mick
Thanks for your input... it's much appreciated.
Hopefully, in the future, this is where plant enthusiasts will come to identify their local fish store plants purchased with no labels.
Be it submerged or emersed.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Didiplis Diandra



hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Blyxa "japonica"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Salvinia cucullata.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Blyxa japonica....in flower!

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Ludwigia repens......Atlantis.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Ranuncullus inundates.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Phyllanthus fluitans.....red root floater!

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Rotala indica.....bonsai.

hoggie


----------



## oviparous

Bucephalandra pygmaea.


----------



## GHNelson

Cryptocoryne nurii.....Pink line.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Micranthemum tweediei in flower!.....Rotala colorata......Rotala Indica bonsai.

hoggie


----------



## alex08

Aeschynomene fluitans




Cabomba piauhyensis




Cuphea anagalloidea




Ludwigia ovalis




Ludwigia palustris mini super red


----------



## Vasteq




----------



## Konrad Michalski

Aeschynomene Fluitans - new growth


----------



## GHNelson

For general identification of plants!
Please only post clear Plant Images as these will be viewed across multi formats with the name above.

Discussions can take place on the below thread!








						Plant discussions!
					

Cryptocoryne Spiralis Red  Konrad



					www.ukaps.org
				



Or in the Plant Database.





						Plant Database
					

Items in this forum are automatically created when new plants are added to the Plantbase.



					www.ukaps.org
				



Flowering Plants can be discussed on the below thread also!





						Aquatic Flower Compendium (ish)
					

Hi everyone,  After reading a suggestion made by @dean  in an old thread by @Tim Harrison , I thought I'd kick things off.  This thread aims to be a collection of photos of flowering aquatic plants that we often keep in aquaria.  Please feel free to contribute with photos of your aquatic plant...



					www.ukaps.org
				





Bacopa caroliniana "colorata"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Ludwigia "palustris red"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Rotala wallichii "Bangladesh"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Rotala wallichii




hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Hydrocotyle tripartita emersed...with flower.

hoggie


----------



## Mick.Dk

Hi guys and girls

This thread already shows the basic problem of identifying our plants............they will differ (some more than others) in appearance depending on all kinds of parameters affecting growth.

This is exactly why it's so... difficult to determine plant species from just a photo..... and why the species often end up being determined wrong!!!
Sorry to be the party-stopper here, but it's not as straightforward as it may seem...........
Mick.

Hi Mick
I get your drift, plants can look very similar in different water parameters.
I have also experienced a wrong Rotala identification......from the fella who sold me the plant after the plant has lost its colour a few weeks later.
hoggie

Just pointing out a (serious) problem in identifying plants from photos.
There's a reason, that botanically we don't determine plants by leaf -  but by the flower. Those differ far less in appearance.
Pictures can give a very good idea of where to look for closer determination. A genus can often be established, and common species often so.
It's the details, that bring problems (yep; Devil is in the detail)........... there are just so many subspecies, varieties, cultivars, etc. to go around !!!!
Mick.

Hi Mick
This is for members to have a rough guide to how a plant generally looks when selected for aquarium use... it's not a botanical journal on plant identification.
As you stated a more accurate identification could be made when the plant flowers.
Growing plants emersed would be helpful to be more accurate....but this is a hobby to enjoy growing plants...not to get wrapped up in plant identifications.
Cheers
hoggie

I totally agree ....... only see the desire to be (too) accurate showing already.
This will serve perfectly as a rough guide and should be used as such.
Keep on posting............ t.
Mick.

Mick
Thanks for your input... it's much appreciated.
Hopefully, in the future, this is where plant enthusiasts will come to identify their local fish store plants purchased with no labels.
Be it submerged or emersed.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Didiplis Diandra



hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Blyxa "japonica"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Salvinia cucullata.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Blyxa japonica....in flower!

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Ludwigia repens......Atlantis.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Ranuncullus inundates.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Phyllanthus fluitans.....red root floater!

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Rotala indica.....bonsai.

hoggie


----------



## oviparous

Bucephalandra pygmaea.


----------



## GHNelson

Cryptocoryne nurii.....Pink line.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Micranthemum tweediei in flower!.....Rotala colorata......Rotala Indica bonsai.

hoggie


----------



## alex08

Aeschynomene fluitans




Cabomba piauhyensis




Cuphea anagalloidea




Ludwigia ovalis




Ludwigia palustris mini super red


----------



## Vasteq




----------



## Konrad Michalski

Aeschynomene Fluitans - new growth


----------



## GHNelson

For general identification of plants!
Please only post clear Plant Images as these will be viewed across multi formats with the name above.

Discussions can take place on the below thread!








						Plant discussions!
					

Cryptocoryne Spiralis Red  Konrad



					www.ukaps.org
				



Or in the Plant Database.





						Plant Database
					

Items in this forum are automatically created when new plants are added to the Plantbase.



					www.ukaps.org
				



Flowering Plants can be discussed on the below thread also!





						Aquatic Flower Compendium (ish)
					

Hi everyone,  After reading a suggestion made by @dean  in an old thread by @Tim Harrison , I thought I'd kick things off.  This thread aims to be a collection of photos of flowering aquatic plants that we often keep in aquaria.  Please feel free to contribute with photos of your aquatic plant...



					www.ukaps.org
				





Bacopa caroliniana "colorata"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Ludwigia "palustris red"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Rotala wallichii "Bangladesh"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Rotala wallichii




hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Hydrocotyle tripartita emersed...with flower.

hoggie


----------



## Mick.Dk

Hi guys and girls

This thread already shows the basic problem of identifying our plants............they will differ (some more than others) in appearance depending on all kinds of parameters affecting growth.

This is exactly why it's so... difficult to determine plant species from just a photo..... and why the species often end up being determined wrong!!!
Sorry to be the party-stopper here, but it's not as straightforward as it may seem...........
Mick.

Hi Mick
I get your drift, plants can look very similar in different water parameters.
I have also experienced a wrong Rotala identification......from the fella who sold me the plant after the plant has lost its colour a few weeks later.
hoggie

Just pointing out a (serious) problem in identifying plants from photos.
There's a reason, that botanically we don't determine plants by leaf -  but by the flower. Those differ far less in appearance.
Pictures can give a very good idea of where to look for closer determination. A genus can often be established, and common species often so.
It's the details, that bring problems (yep; Devil is in the detail)........... there are just so many subspecies, varieties, cultivars, etc. to go around !!!!
Mick.

Hi Mick
This is for members to have a rough guide to how a plant generally looks when selected for aquarium use... it's not a botanical journal on plant identification.
As you stated a more accurate identification could be made when the plant flowers.
Growing plants emersed would be helpful to be more accurate....but this is a hobby to enjoy growing plants...not to get wrapped up in plant identifications.
Cheers
hoggie

I totally agree ....... only see the desire to be (too) accurate showing already.
This will serve perfectly as a rough guide and should be used as such.
Keep on posting............ t.
Mick.

Mick
Thanks for your input... it's much appreciated.
Hopefully, in the future, this is where plant enthusiasts will come to identify their local fish store plants purchased with no labels.
Be it submerged or emersed.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Didiplis Diandra



hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Blyxa "japonica"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Salvinia cucullata.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Blyxa japonica....in flower!

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Ludwigia repens......Atlantis.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Ranuncullus inundates.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Phyllanthus fluitans.....red root floater!

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Rotala indica.....bonsai.

hoggie


----------



## oviparous

Bucephalandra pygmaea.


----------



## GHNelson

Cryptocoryne nurii.....Pink line.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Micranthemum tweediei in flower!.....Rotala colorata......Rotala Indica bonsai.

hoggie


----------



## alex08

Aeschynomene fluitans




Cabomba piauhyensis




Cuphea anagalloidea




Ludwigia ovalis




Ludwigia palustris mini super red


----------



## Vasteq




----------



## Konrad Michalski

Aeschynomene Fluitans - new growth


----------



## GHNelson

For general identification of plants!
Please only post clear Plant Images as these will be viewed across multi formats with the name above.

Discussions can take place on the below thread!








						Plant discussions!
					

Cryptocoryne Spiralis Red  Konrad



					www.ukaps.org
				



Or in the Plant Database.





						Plant Database
					

Items in this forum are automatically created when new plants are added to the Plantbase.



					www.ukaps.org
				



Flowering Plants can be discussed on the below thread also!





						Aquatic Flower Compendium (ish)
					

Hi everyone,  After reading a suggestion made by @dean  in an old thread by @Tim Harrison , I thought I'd kick things off.  This thread aims to be a collection of photos of flowering aquatic plants that we often keep in aquaria.  Please feel free to contribute with photos of your aquatic plant...



					www.ukaps.org
				





Bacopa caroliniana "colorata"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Ludwigia "palustris red"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Rotala wallichii "Bangladesh"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Rotala wallichii




hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Hydrocotyle tripartita emersed...with flower.

hoggie


----------



## Mick.Dk

Hi guys and girls

This thread already shows the basic problem of identifying our plants............they will differ (some more than others) in appearance depending on all kinds of parameters affecting growth.

This is exactly why it's so... difficult to determine plant species from just a photo..... and why the species often end up being determined wrong!!!
Sorry to be the party-stopper here, but it's not as straightforward as it may seem...........
Mick.

Hi Mick
I get your drift, plants can look very similar in different water parameters.
I have also experienced a wrong Rotala identification......from the fella who sold me the plant after the plant has lost its colour a few weeks later.
hoggie

Just pointing out a (serious) problem in identifying plants from photos.
There's a reason, that botanically we don't determine plants by leaf -  but by the flower. Those differ far less in appearance.
Pictures can give a very good idea of where to look for closer determination. A genus can often be established, and common species often so.
It's the details, that bring problems (yep; Devil is in the detail)........... there are just so many subspecies, varieties, cultivars, etc. to go around !!!!
Mick.

Hi Mick
This is for members to have a rough guide to how a plant generally looks when selected for aquarium use... it's not a botanical journal on plant identification.
As you stated a more accurate identification could be made when the plant flowers.
Growing plants emersed would be helpful to be more accurate....but this is a hobby to enjoy growing plants...not to get wrapped up in plant identifications.
Cheers
hoggie

I totally agree ....... only see the desire to be (too) accurate showing already.
This will serve perfectly as a rough guide and should be used as such.
Keep on posting............ t.
Mick.

Mick
Thanks for your input... it's much appreciated.
Hopefully, in the future, this is where plant enthusiasts will come to identify their local fish store plants purchased with no labels.
Be it submerged or emersed.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Didiplis Diandra



hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Blyxa "japonica"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Salvinia cucullata.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Blyxa japonica....in flower!

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Ludwigia repens......Atlantis.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Ranuncullus inundates.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Phyllanthus fluitans.....red root floater!

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Rotala indica.....bonsai.

hoggie


----------



## oviparous

Bucephalandra pygmaea.


----------



## GHNelson

Cryptocoryne nurii.....Pink line.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Micranthemum tweediei in flower!.....Rotala colorata......Rotala Indica bonsai.

hoggie


----------



## alex08

Aeschynomene fluitans




Cabomba piauhyensis




Cuphea anagalloidea




Ludwigia ovalis




Ludwigia palustris mini super red


----------



## Vasteq




----------



## Konrad Michalski

Aeschynomene Fluitans - new growth


----------



## GHNelson

For general identification of plants!
Please only post clear Plant Images as these will be viewed across multi formats with the name above.

Discussions can take place on the below thread!








						Plant discussions!
					

Cryptocoryne Spiralis Red  Konrad



					www.ukaps.org
				



Or in the Plant Database.





						Plant Database
					

Items in this forum are automatically created when new plants are added to the Plantbase.



					www.ukaps.org
				



Flowering Plants can be discussed on the below thread also!





						Aquatic Flower Compendium (ish)
					

Hi everyone,  After reading a suggestion made by @dean  in an old thread by @Tim Harrison , I thought I'd kick things off.  This thread aims to be a collection of photos of flowering aquatic plants that we often keep in aquaria.  Please feel free to contribute with photos of your aquatic plant...



					www.ukaps.org
				





Bacopa caroliniana "colorata"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Ludwigia "palustris red"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Rotala wallichii "Bangladesh"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Rotala wallichii




hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Hydrocotyle tripartita emersed...with flower.

hoggie


----------



## Mick.Dk

Hi guys and girls

This thread already shows the basic problem of identifying our plants............they will differ (some more than others) in appearance depending on all kinds of parameters affecting growth.

This is exactly why it's so... difficult to determine plant species from just a photo..... and why the species often end up being determined wrong!!!
Sorry to be the party-stopper here, but it's not as straightforward as it may seem...........
Mick.

Hi Mick
I get your drift, plants can look very similar in different water parameters.
I have also experienced a wrong Rotala identification......from the fella who sold me the plant after the plant has lost its colour a few weeks later.
hoggie

Just pointing out a (serious) problem in identifying plants from photos.
There's a reason, that botanically we don't determine plants by leaf -  but by the flower. Those differ far less in appearance.
Pictures can give a very good idea of where to look for closer determination. A genus can often be established, and common species often so.
It's the details, that bring problems (yep; Devil is in the detail)........... there are just so many subspecies, varieties, cultivars, etc. to go around !!!!
Mick.

Hi Mick
This is for members to have a rough guide to how a plant generally looks when selected for aquarium use... it's not a botanical journal on plant identification.
As you stated a more accurate identification could be made when the plant flowers.
Growing plants emersed would be helpful to be more accurate....but this is a hobby to enjoy growing plants...not to get wrapped up in plant identifications.
Cheers
hoggie

I totally agree ....... only see the desire to be (too) accurate showing already.
This will serve perfectly as a rough guide and should be used as such.
Keep on posting............ t.
Mick.

Mick
Thanks for your input... it's much appreciated.
Hopefully, in the future, this is where plant enthusiasts will come to identify their local fish store plants purchased with no labels.
Be it submerged or emersed.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Didiplis Diandra



hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Blyxa "japonica"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Salvinia cucullata.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Blyxa japonica....in flower!

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Ludwigia repens......Atlantis.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Ranuncullus inundates.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Phyllanthus fluitans.....red root floater!

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Rotala indica.....bonsai.

hoggie


----------



## oviparous

Bucephalandra pygmaea.


----------



## GHNelson

Cryptocoryne nurii.....Pink line.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Micranthemum tweediei in flower!.....Rotala colorata......Rotala Indica bonsai.

hoggie


----------



## alex08

Aeschynomene fluitans




Cabomba piauhyensis




Cuphea anagalloidea




Ludwigia ovalis




Ludwigia palustris mini super red


----------



## Vasteq




----------



## Konrad Michalski

Aeschynomene Fluitans - new growth


----------



## GHNelson

For general identification of plants!
Please only post clear Plant Images as these will be viewed across multi formats with the name above.

Discussions can take place on the below thread!








						Plant discussions!
					

Cryptocoryne Spiralis Red  Konrad



					www.ukaps.org
				



Or in the Plant Database.





						Plant Database
					

Items in this forum are automatically created when new plants are added to the Plantbase.



					www.ukaps.org
				



Flowering Plants can be discussed on the below thread also!





						Aquatic Flower Compendium (ish)
					

Hi everyone,  After reading a suggestion made by @dean  in an old thread by @Tim Harrison , I thought I'd kick things off.  This thread aims to be a collection of photos of flowering aquatic plants that we often keep in aquaria.  Please feel free to contribute with photos of your aquatic plant...



					www.ukaps.org
				





Bacopa caroliniana "colorata"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Ludwigia "palustris red"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Rotala wallichii "Bangladesh"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Rotala wallichii




hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Hydrocotyle tripartita emersed...with flower.

hoggie


----------



## Mick.Dk

Hi guys and girls

This thread already shows the basic problem of identifying our plants............they will differ (some more than others) in appearance depending on all kinds of parameters affecting growth.

This is exactly why it's so... difficult to determine plant species from just a photo..... and why the species often end up being determined wrong!!!
Sorry to be the party-stopper here, but it's not as straightforward as it may seem...........
Mick.

Hi Mick
I get your drift, plants can look very similar in different water parameters.
I have also experienced a wrong Rotala identification......from the fella who sold me the plant after the plant has lost its colour a few weeks later.
hoggie

Just pointing out a (serious) problem in identifying plants from photos.
There's a reason, that botanically we don't determine plants by leaf -  but by the flower. Those differ far less in appearance.
Pictures can give a very good idea of where to look for closer determination. A genus can often be established, and common species often so.
It's the details, that bring problems (yep; Devil is in the detail)........... there are just so many subspecies, varieties, cultivars, etc. to go around !!!!
Mick.

Hi Mick
This is for members to have a rough guide to how a plant generally looks when selected for aquarium use... it's not a botanical journal on plant identification.
As you stated a more accurate identification could be made when the plant flowers.
Growing plants emersed would be helpful to be more accurate....but this is a hobby to enjoy growing plants...not to get wrapped up in plant identifications.
Cheers
hoggie

I totally agree ....... only see the desire to be (too) accurate showing already.
This will serve perfectly as a rough guide and should be used as such.
Keep on posting............ t.
Mick.

Mick
Thanks for your input... it's much appreciated.
Hopefully, in the future, this is where plant enthusiasts will come to identify their local fish store plants purchased with no labels.
Be it submerged or emersed.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Didiplis Diandra



hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Blyxa "japonica"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Salvinia cucullata.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Blyxa japonica....in flower!

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Ludwigia repens......Atlantis.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Ranuncullus inundates.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Phyllanthus fluitans.....red root floater!

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Rotala indica.....bonsai.

hoggie


----------



## oviparous

Bucephalandra pygmaea.


----------



## GHNelson

Cryptocoryne nurii.....Pink line.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Micranthemum tweediei in flower!.....Rotala colorata......Rotala Indica bonsai.

hoggie


----------



## alex08

Aeschynomene fluitans




Cabomba piauhyensis




Cuphea anagalloidea




Ludwigia ovalis




Ludwigia palustris mini super red


----------



## Vasteq




----------



## Konrad Michalski

Aeschynomene Fluitans - new growth


----------



## GHNelson

For general identification of plants!
Please only post clear Plant Images as these will be viewed across multi formats with the name above.

Discussions can take place on the below thread!








						Plant discussions!
					

Cryptocoryne Spiralis Red  Konrad



					www.ukaps.org
				



Or in the Plant Database.





						Plant Database
					

Items in this forum are automatically created when new plants are added to the Plantbase.



					www.ukaps.org
				



Flowering Plants can be discussed on the below thread also!





						Aquatic Flower Compendium (ish)
					

Hi everyone,  After reading a suggestion made by @dean  in an old thread by @Tim Harrison , I thought I'd kick things off.  This thread aims to be a collection of photos of flowering aquatic plants that we often keep in aquaria.  Please feel free to contribute with photos of your aquatic plant...



					www.ukaps.org
				





Bacopa caroliniana "colorata"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Ludwigia "palustris red"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Rotala wallichii "Bangladesh"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Rotala wallichii




hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Hydrocotyle tripartita emersed...with flower.

hoggie


----------



## Mick.Dk

Hi guys and girls

This thread already shows the basic problem of identifying our plants............they will differ (some more than others) in appearance depending on all kinds of parameters affecting growth.

This is exactly why it's so... difficult to determine plant species from just a photo..... and why the species often end up being determined wrong!!!
Sorry to be the party-stopper here, but it's not as straightforward as it may seem...........
Mick.

Hi Mick
I get your drift, plants can look very similar in different water parameters.
I have also experienced a wrong Rotala identification......from the fella who sold me the plant after the plant has lost its colour a few weeks later.
hoggie

Just pointing out a (serious) problem in identifying plants from photos.
There's a reason, that botanically we don't determine plants by leaf -  but by the flower. Those differ far less in appearance.
Pictures can give a very good idea of where to look for closer determination. A genus can often be established, and common species often so.
It's the details, that bring problems (yep; Devil is in the detail)........... there are just so many subspecies, varieties, cultivars, etc. to go around !!!!
Mick.

Hi Mick
This is for members to have a rough guide to how a plant generally looks when selected for aquarium use... it's not a botanical journal on plant identification.
As you stated a more accurate identification could be made when the plant flowers.
Growing plants emersed would be helpful to be more accurate....but this is a hobby to enjoy growing plants...not to get wrapped up in plant identifications.
Cheers
hoggie

I totally agree ....... only see the desire to be (too) accurate showing already.
This will serve perfectly as a rough guide and should be used as such.
Keep on posting............ t.
Mick.

Mick
Thanks for your input... it's much appreciated.
Hopefully, in the future, this is where plant enthusiasts will come to identify their local fish store plants purchased with no labels.
Be it submerged or emersed.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Didiplis Diandra



hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Blyxa "japonica"

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Salvinia cucullata.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Blyxa japonica....in flower!

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Ludwigia repens......Atlantis.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Ranuncullus inundates.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Phyllanthus fluitans.....red root floater!

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Rotala indica.....bonsai.

hoggie


----------



## oviparous

Bucephalandra pygmaea.


----------



## GHNelson

Cryptocoryne nurii.....Pink line.

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Micranthemum tweediei in flower!.....Rotala colorata......Rotala Indica bonsai.

hoggie


----------



## alex08

Aeschynomene fluitans




Cabomba piauhyensis




Cuphea anagalloidea




Ludwigia ovalis




Ludwigia palustris mini super red


----------



## Vasteq




----------



## Konrad Michalski

Aeschynomene Fluitans - new growth


----------

